# tiny little parasites



## Wing (Jul 25, 2003)

when i had my wolffish a couple of weeks ago (b4 he died) he had maybe 5 of these TINY green parasites. they were on all parts of his body, but they seemed to like his gills the best. they were really tiny, smaller than brine shrimp even. they are wierd as hell, i can see their little legs and stuff fluttering around when they attach to him and there were some free swimming in the water as well. some were on the glass and i thought they were baby snails until they "flitted" around the tank, sorta like jumping through the water.

well as to what they are it beats me, my wolf died, i did an 80% water change and didnt dechlorinate hopefully it would kill them. it didnt. i bought some plants, and have 10 tetras in my tank now. i can see the little buggers on the walls of my tank. there must be hundreds of them but u wouldnt notice they were there unless u looked REALLY close, theyre that small.

does ANYONE have any idea what the hell they are????? im totally stumped, they dont seem to bother the tetras, mayB the tetras are even eating them, but i wanna kno what they are and how to get rid of em b4 i get my piranhas.

thanks for any help

Wing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

could be planaria - these are harmless worms that are usually assosiated with poor water quality, and uneaten food.

to remove them you can do gravel vacs, or get small fish which eat them - like livebearers, and possibly even your tetras









however they could be something else - can you take a pic?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Innes said:


> could be planaria - these are harmless worms that are usually assosiated with poor water quality, and uneaten food.
> 
> to remove them you can do gravel vacs, or get small fish which eat them - like livebearers, and possibly even your tetras
> 
> ...


 you say there green and have little legs?









wierd.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mantis said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > could be planaria - these are harmless worms that are usually assosiated with poor water quality, and uneaten food.
> ...


 I didn't say that, planaria are small and white and are like tiny worms that you can see all over the glass


----------



## Wing (Jul 25, 2003)

Innes he was talking to me. and theres no way theyre worms of any sort, they are small insect like crustaceans...like tiny brine shrimp...

i would take a pic but honestly u dont understand how tiny these guys are. the ones that were on my wolf were big enuf to see their legs if u looked REALLY closely but these ones are either something diff or babies. they are tiny dots on the glass that jump around occasionally. very very weird.

anyone else?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It sounds like some kind of fish lice , I can't remember the name of them Argulus I think?


----------



## Wing (Jul 25, 2003)

fish lice are that tiny? how do i treat em? i used some anti parasite thing from the LFS didnt work...


----------

